# My studio, the Electric Cave



## Varg (Mar 7, 2010)

Heia. I thought I'd show of my studio. I've been building on it since 2007, me and my family. I've spend most of my money, I quit school for a year and started working, etc. It's big enough for bands to come in an record, but I built it mainly for my own music from the beginning.

We built and designed the studio rooms from scratch ourselves! The studio's located in Norway. I moved into the new studio last Autumn. It's a home studio run by me, so technically it is a furry studio-- since it's run by furries.

Well, I'll just start by showing some pictures.





















Proof this is a furry studio! :3




















My first guitar (Squier), second guitar (Gibson) and my special custom superthick strings guitar-- OK, OK, my bass!












Well, I'm not in the epic introduction kind of mood, but I can add some extra info.

I use Adobe Audition 3.0, my main soundcard is Focusrite Saffire Pro40. Mixer is the Behringer Eurodesk SL24442FX-PRO.


So, I dunno what more to say right now. Yes, I'm gonna post my music here later, but before I get that far I thought I'd just make a post about the studio. Maybe there's other studio furs out there?

So, I'll just take it from here.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 7, 2010)

I want one.


----------



## Varg (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah, I can see the argument.

Here's some more pics that I was originally going to post, but there was that post picture limit thing.















Eating things.






This Saturday my band will come into the studio to record atleast one song. If there's any interest I can post it here, since pics of a studio is neat and dandy, but the sound is what matters the most!


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 11, 2010)

Oh my Jesus....


----------



## chama (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice home studio! Is it the upper floor of a two-floor house? And does it manage to keep temperature and [lack of] moisture during winter? (Especially this winter. Norway gets kind of coldish.  )


----------



## Bernad (Mar 11, 2010)

Awesome studio man.


----------



## Eleziek (Mar 12, 2010)

Very cool! Although I'd definitely suggest moving away from Behringer as soon as possible D: While it is a budget option, you definitely get what you pay for in the long (Or in a lot of cases with them, rather short) run X3 Should look in to a Mackie or Allen and Heath board, for a little more $$ you get a lot more <33


----------



## Varg (Mar 12, 2010)

Eleziek said:


> Very cool! Although I'd definitely suggest moving away from Behringer as soon as possible D: While it is a budget option, you definitely get what you pay for in the long (Or in a lot of cases with them, rather short) run X3 Should look in to a Mackie or Allen and Heath board, for a little more $$ you get a lot more <33



Hi! I run most of my mic's directly into the Saffire as a preamp, so buying an even more expensive mixer wouldn't really be the best priority right now. Would be a lot of $ for little gain! But thanks for your opinion!



chama said:


> Nice home studio! Is it the upper floor of a two-floor house? And does it manage to keep temperature and [lack of] moisture during winter? (Especially this winter. Norway gets kind of coldish.  )



Yes, this is the upper floor of a two-floor house indeed! You're right, Norway gets quite cold, we've had around -40C (I dunno, around -20 fahrenheit?) this winter. I have a heater mounted on the wall that turns on automatically when the temperature drops below a certain point. And the moisture in the air can be a problem, especially with these kind of drums (mahogany), but not the biggest problem in the world when you buy a--, uhm, air moisturer? I dunno what it's called. A fancy device that keeps the air moist.


----------



## chama (Mar 12, 2010)

Varg said:


> Yes, this is the upper floor of a two-floor house indeed! You're right, Norway gets quite cold, we've had around -40C (I dunno, around -20 fahrenheit?) this winter. I have a heater mounted on the wall that turns on automatically when the temperature drops below a certain point. And the moisture in the air can be a problem, especially with these kind of drums (mahogany), but not the biggest problem in the world when you buy a--, uhm, air moisturer? I dunno what it's called. A fancy device that keeps the air moist.



Actually -40C is exactly -40F, but not to worry. HÃ¤r i Sverige har vi ocksÃ¥ Celsius.  I tend to visit Norway during the less extreme months, but... well, this winter you couldn't avoid the snow insanity anywhere, it seems.

I think the artificial moisturizer machine is called a humidifier, and I'm going to face a similar problem when I build my little studio.

In any case, props for a way cool home studio!


----------



## Varg (Mar 12, 2010)

chama said:


> Actually -40C is exactly -40F, but not to worry. HÃ¤r i Sverige har vi ocksÃ¥ Celsius.  I tend to visit Norway during the less extreme months, but... well, this winter you couldn't avoid the snow insanity anywhere, it seems.
> 
> I think the artificial moisturizer machine is called a humidifier, and I'm going to face a similar problem when I build my little studio.
> 
> In any case, props for a way cool home studio!





Takker! Good luck on your own!


----------



## BlackGnosis (Mar 20, 2010)

microkorgs <3


----------



## Varg (Mar 22, 2010)

I know, aren't those just the tinyest but most hardcore little things ever?


----------



## IT! (Mar 23, 2010)

Varg said:


> I know, aren't those just the tinyest but most hardcore little things ever?



in my opinion they are little toys 

i prefer software and a midi controller


----------



## Varg (Mar 23, 2010)

Don't get me into an argument about software synths, just don't =P


----------



## Eleziek (Mar 24, 2010)

IT! said:


> in my opinion they are little toys
> 
> i prefer software and a midi controller




... This makes me sad D:

Softsynths < Dirt :[


----------



## Aden (Mar 24, 2010)

Eleziek said:


> ... This makes me sad D:
> 
> Softsynths < Dirt :[



They're all electronic boopy noises anyway :V


----------



## Slyck (Apr 14, 2010)

Sweet dude! Now all you need are some pungent frat boys with long hair!


----------

